
FCA UAW corruption scandal - jiveturkey
https://jalopnik.com/ferraris-37-500-pens-and-disney-tickets-how-the-fca-1830994749
======
dluan
What are the current tactics for labor to combat corruption or crony
capitalism?

Back in the summer, I was listening to a radio interview with the union head
talking about their latest negotiations with Fiat, and I was surprised to hear
that they were on personally amicable terms. So much so that the union rep
mentioned getting to see Marchionne's personal car collection, and
'negotiating' over fancy dinners.

I know there's an answer for this in raw labor economic/game theoretic terms,
but is it ever possible to for labor to treat the owners of capital as
anything other than amicable? I'm not saying hostile, but it seems that the
point at which the line blurs between labor working for the workers, or just
being another arm of corporate executive leadership, seems like something we
should've fixed with modern corporate practices.

~~~
jfoutz
Corruption is a thing. The specific organizational model really doesn’t seem
to matter much. In a game theoretic sense, I think the only option is to make
whistleblowing optimal.

I like rules. Weird shadow rules that aren’t written down make me unreasonably
angry. Corruption likes having two sets of rules.

I don’t know the mechanism. Automatic immunity for alleged whistleblowers
_seems_ reasonable. There are ways to exploit that. But for an
institutionalized system, maybe the losses are worth it.

~~~
dluan
Did a quick skim of literature, and it seems accountability in structures is
the check on two sets of rules. Whistleblowing, but also shorter terms,
punishment, and trust seem like good strategies.

Alas, defensive complexity should be the answer, but the appearance that it's
not is what is confusing to me.

